# Peugeot PX-10...just picked it up!



## HARPO (Nov 16, 2020)

If you don't believe in Karma, maybe you should. I do after this!

I gave the blue Peugeot UO8 I bought the other day to one of my father's neighbors who was looking for a tall bike for his son this morning. He wanted to pay me for it...I told him no, you've been a good neighbor to my father. Besides, I only paid $35 for that bike. I knew it was going to a good home and was glad to do it.

So, after raking leaves and doing the lawn, I went inside and took a shower before having lunch. I then figured I'd check out Facebook Marketplace fore anything "Newly Listed" and the PX-10 pops up, less than an hour old. Turns out it's the same guy I bought the Schwinn from a couple of weeks ago! He told me he'd already had people interested in it, but said if I wanted it, he'd rather have me get it. I told him put SOLD on it, which he did, and an hour later it was in my driveway.

All the parts are there (_minus the chain, handlebar tape and cables_), and of course will need tires and an overhaul. But ,this will be a nice project to work on. Brooks Professional saddle is in nice condition, and I know sells for around $150 in this condition. So, considering I *paid $150 FOR EVERYTHING you see*, I got a smokin' deal. There's even the Mafac tool kit he threw in. KARMA!!!!!!

Enjoy the barrage of photos...


----------



## HARPO (Nov 16, 2020)

...and more...


----------



## jimbo53 (Nov 16, 2020)

Always lusted for a PX-10 back in the 70's. The Karma Gods smiled on you, HARPO! What a beauty!


----------



## bikerbluz (Nov 16, 2020)

Very, very nice Harpo!


----------



## sykerocker (Nov 16, 2020)

Absolutely beautiful.  And an inspiration for get off my ass and finish the '77 PX-10 I've had sitting in the barn.


----------



## Maxacceleration (Nov 16, 2020)

Hey, you didn't nab my bike did you???


Nope, its still here!


----------



## HARPO (Nov 17, 2020)

Jim Langley Video on a 1973/1974 PX-10...


----------



## HARPO (Nov 17, 2020)

Here's my first PX-10. I just did a full POST on it...


----------



## JLF (Nov 18, 2020)

Wow!  Nice buy!


----------



## HARPO (Nov 18, 2020)

Started...and finished...the removal of the reflective tape on the rear and front forks. There's a comparison shot I took of the rears, but it _all_ came off with a hair dryer, tire iron (_plastic_)  and my thumbnail. Almost two hours, but paint and chrome beneath is all beautiful.

Also, which I saw somewhere online, that Peugeot stuck a cork in the front fork at the Factory. I also have one. New to me!!

I also have a shot of the Serial number if anyone can figure out the year. I'm guessing 1973...


----------



## slowride (Nov 18, 2020)

Fred- You’re killing me! One trick that Roger taught me is to look on the backside of the Simplex Prestige RD where there  should be month and year date code. Also per Roger that is an oak plug in the fork.  If you ever decide to part with this one or the blue one...
Steve


----------



## HARPO (Nov 18, 2020)

Hi Steve @slowride

Yeah, it's _all or nothing_ with me finding bikes! And this one was less than 2 miles from my house!! (_And I forgot that Roger showed me where to look for the dates. Duh!_)

The white one is way to small for me, so I'll have to see if I keep it or not in the Collection. The Blue one was my late brother-in-laws...the bike that started this obsession with bikes for the past 30 years, so this will always be a keeper. I did an entire Post on the bike yesterday, so please check it out.

Fred


----------



## HARPO (Nov 19, 2020)

Cleaning/detailing continues!

Now I see that I need to vacuum the floor and put the hair dryer away. And I had a garbage pail under the bike! Sheesh!!


----------



## juvela (Nov 19, 2020)

-----

last year for this model of Juy quick release skewer was 1971.  if they were using up old stock suppose it could be a 1972 model cycle.

pedals are Lyotard model 45CA





model 93 chainset is late type or "G2".  1972 was transition year from early type to late type so cycle likely a 1972 model.

this image shows the difference.  distal end of crank arm had a prominent chamfer at its 1967 launch.  this was revised during 1972 to put more material around the pedal hole.  change made to solve problem of radial cracks from pedal hole.

the drive side arm here is early type and the non-drive side arm is late type -







-----


----------



## HARPO (Nov 19, 2020)

@juvela  Once again, thank you for the info!! I should be keeping a Logbook... 

Also, I just read that Nervex stopped using the fancy lugs after 1971. 1972 became very the plain ones.


----------



## juvela (Nov 19, 2020)

-----

forgot to mention another helpful date bracketing fitting -

the machine's Normandy Luxe Competition hubs are Mk.III/G3 (or Mk.IV/G4 depending on how one counts)
and their final year was 1972.  for 1973 a new generation launched which has red labels and red plastic dustcaps.  however, do not think the PX employed them as 1973 was also the launch year for the Maillard model 700 hub, which the PX and PY series models did receive.

advert of July 1973 -





-----


----------



## slowride (Nov 19, 2020)

‘71 US catalog shown.  Nice job taking reflective tape off! I had a ‘72 but upon closer inspection (eagle eye Roger) ended up it was crashed and had bent fork; As slightly too big did not repair and instead sold at a loss as I give full disclosure. Live and learn.


----------



## HARPO (Nov 19, 2020)

slowride said:


> ‘71 US catalog shown.  Nice job taking reflective tape off! I had a ‘72 but upon closer inspection (eagle eye Roger) ended up it was crashed and had bent fork; As slightly too big did not repair and instead sold at a loss as I give full disclosure. Live and learn.
> 
> View attachment 1304115




Thanks Steve! 
And I see that the brake levers in the Catalog photo have the rubberized pieces on the grips. I have a pair or two with them on, so maybe I'll swap them out. Also, turns out the original front derailleur I was given is broken (_typical Simplex_), but I have one from an older U08 I'll probably wind up using. 

Wish the frame would have been the 25'' one...


----------



## slowride (Nov 19, 2020)

72 catalog here with plain lugs


----------



## slowride (Nov 19, 2020)

HARPO said:


> Thanks Steve!
> And I see that the brake levers in the Catalog photo have the rubberized pieces on the grips. I have a pair or two with them on, so maybe I'll swap them out. Also, turns out the original front derailleur I was given is broken (_typical Simplex_), but I have one from an older U08 I'll probably wind up using.
> 
> Wish the frame would have been the 25'' one...



Some interesting history behind those DuPont delrin (acetal) derailleurs. I understand the material is strong under compression but not in tension which is in effect what it is in clamp area if FD. I believe Simplex was using delrin starting in 1962. Surprised they had not discovered these issues by early 70’s. Would love to hear from those of you “that were there.”


----------



## wrongway (Nov 20, 2020)

Beautiful bikes! I've always been a Raleigh guy, but these are very appealing! Are they really smooth riders? Comfortable? Great quality?


----------



## HARPO (Nov 20, 2020)

Like I said in a separate Post on the Blue PX-10, that's the bike that got me into bikes 30 years ago. Who knew!  

I Collect and ride nearly everything I find that I like. Its gotten to the point where I now enjoy bringing them back to life as much, if not more, than riding them. Eye candy, if you will. Part of it is the challenge to see how much I can do to a bike that appears lost, or just to have something I don't see often or I know is rare..._especially_ if it's my size.


----------



## HARPO (Nov 20, 2020)

slowride said:


> Some interesting history behind those DuPont delrin (acetal) derailleurs. I understand the material is strong under compression but not in tension which is in effect what it is in clamp area if FD. I believe Simplex was using delrin starting in 1962. Surprised they had not discovered these issues by early 70’s. Would love to hear from those of you “that were there.”




It's rare to see one of the FD's not cracked over time. 
The FD on the U08 I gave my father's neighbor was still good, and the bike was my size, but the paint wasn't up to what I deemed good enough to keep. If it was an old Prewar bike that would have been different. But on a Road bike from this time period, I want it in much nicer condition. I'm a Paint Snob, lol!!


----------



## juvela (Nov 20, 2020)

-----

small bits -

the machine's seat binder is ALGI brand
this firm produced also stem binders, stem expanders, crank cotters, pump hoses and cable fittings
they are yet in operation today although have not produced any cycle parts for several decades

the cables and cable casings come from the brand EJAC and were products of the firm Etablissements Jeunehomme

cycle came supplied with toe clips and toe straps
clips were Christophe brand and straps Lapize brand, both items manufactured by the firm AFA

original gear block Atom 5V

original drive chain SEDIS

handlebar end plug VELOX

---

mention made above of lugs -

while not the well known scrolly NERVEX Professional they are indeed NERVEX Professional

this advert illustrates frame's lugs, crown and shell

this pattern of lug was offered with and without the reinforcing lip and also with and without the cutouts






---

in case anyone is interested to see the small differences between the 1971 and 1972 model PX-10E there is a well detailed discussion thread here on a 1971 example which is completely original -

1204308-1971-peugeot-px-10-time-capsule.html


---

Juy use of Delrin as discussed above -

slowride's 1962 date spot on!   

first Prestige model rear mech to be made of the material was the model 532

manufacturer documents from 1963:













-----


----------



## HARPO (Nov 20, 2020)

Thanks, @juvela, for all the time you put into this!! Very informative, as usual.


----------



## slowride (Nov 20, 2020)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> small bits -
> 
> ...



Very nice thank you Roger!
Those lugs look just like the one on my ‘82/83 Bertin C37 I just got from Verktyg over on Bikeforum. But tell me, if there were delrin failures any idea why they kept producing even a decade plus after starting in ‘62? 
thanks, Steve


----------



## HARPO (Nov 20, 2020)

No Simplex on my 1975 Le Champion..only Campagnolo...


----------



## juvela (Nov 20, 2020)

-----

Steve -

the head lugs on your Andy are a BOCAMA pattern

"Competition 76" with cutout pattern nr. r3







---

regarding Lucien -

have no idea why he stayed with Delrin so long

intransigence is one of the traits which contributed to the collapse of the nation's cycle industry

-----


----------



## slowride (Nov 20, 2020)

HARPO said:


> No Simplex on my 1975 Le Champion..only Campagnolo...
> 
> View attachment 1304624



Beautiful bike . Love the lilac paint color.  Bonus is that it’s your size


----------



## slowride (Nov 20, 2020)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Steve -
> 
> ...



Thank you Roger on lug ID (sorry Fred did not mean to divert your thread) ; never cease to amaze me with your ability to identify the most minute of details. Intransigence is good word to describe what happened. Read that later Juy had more steel and Aluminum but by then damage was done. I love the ‘62 blue and yellow Simplex logo. If I recall some Pugs had this color combo.


----------



## juvela (Nov 20, 2020)

-----

Juy development of new lines/products -

when the SLJ gear ensemble launched in 1973 it was an instant hit and deservedly well repsected

unfortunately, its cost at the consumer retail level was even greater than that of the Tullio NR ensemble   :eek: 

-----


----------



## HARPO (Nov 20, 2020)

LOVE the gathering of all of this info! I feel like I'm learning a new language!!


----------



## HARPO (Dec 1, 2020)

Cleanup/Detailing continues...


----------



## HARPO (Dec 2, 2020)

Well, this is as far as I'll take this one. (_My third floor Bat Cave is getting to crowded lately_). Going in I knew the frame was WAY to short...but I couldn't pass it up. Another "Toy" to play with. Front derailleur is toast, and the rear needs new cogs as the teeth are all gone.

This will eventually be going to a new home, but I'll wait to see if I get one in my size locally first. I'd like to keep the saddle when it does go, though, because of its condition. Time will tell...


----------



## HARPO (Mar 19, 2021)

After all the many hours working on the bike, I think this one is going on Facebook Marketplace today or tomorrow. Not Fleabay!!
To small for me and I need the room. I'm going to keep the saddle, though, for another bike I have.

It will need to be _PICKED UP_ here on Long Island (sorry @slowride ). I'm not packing it up. If anyone is interested before I list it, please let me know.

I'm not even sure what I'll ask for it. Prices are _nuts_ on ebay, with just a frame selling at $399 (ridiculous!!) recently.


----------



## HARPO (Mar 19, 2021)

And yes, it does have the original Simplex seat post.


----------



## HARPO (Mar 19, 2021)

Just took it outside...


----------



## HARPO (Mar 19, 2021)

A few more...


----------



## sykerocker (Mar 23, 2021)

You've definitely got me inspired to get off my lazy ass and get my PX-10 back on the road.  Well, the frame was restored five years ago, I think it's been hanging in the bicycle barn long enough.

Where it's going to be difficult . . . . . . My frame is a '77-79 (long after the Bike Boom, well into the Bike Bust when you couldn't give away a 10-speed), and while the specifications aren't all that different, the devil is in the details:

You're using a Stronglight 93 crank, mine takes a Stronglight 99.  The few I've found are invariably in Europe.
Derailleurs on yours are Simplex Criterium (metal reinforced plastic), mine are Simplex SJ's (alloy, happily I've got those).
Fortunately, we use the same levers.   Um, maybe a slight difference in small parts, but you'd need to be a real anorak to notice.
Your brakes are Mafac Competition, I'm using a set of Competition that are based of the mid-decade Mafac 2000 redesigns (I've managed to find Peugeot branded calipers, still looking for levers, not exactly but it'll pass until I get the perfect ones).
I haven't even bothered with the wheels yet, as I'll use a set up of Campy Tipo/Mavic wheels (an extra cost option on the Gitane Tour de France) just to get the bike on the road.  Definitely have to look for Maillard hubs, still not sure if they're the standard freewheel or Helicomatic (I hope not the latter, as I lost all of that stuff in the fire).


----------



## HARPO (Apr 26, 2021)

Sold the bike...made a profit..._and_ kept the Brooks Professional saddle. I'm good with that!


----------



## Alan Brase (Aug 22, 2022)

Even though I was enthusiastic road and transportation biker as a kid, I could say about the same for a similar bike, a Gitane 531 bike, which was my first serious adult bicycle. I would guess the Pugeot experience to be similar to mine. It was a lovely, light, lively performing bike. But the next year, I realized a 15 year old dream and bought a brand new Paramount P13. Young neighbor bought my Gitane, and I wish I still had it. It would be a nice counter point to the very stout Paramount.


----------

